#ubuntu-autopilot 2015-01-26
<jhodapp> alesage, ping
<alesage> jhodapp, hallo
<jhodapp> hey man
<alesage> yessir
<alesage> and how are things in IN?
<jhodapp> alesage, quick question, I want to update my AP test and run it from my device without having to rebuild the package and install...where would I put the AP test and how would I have it run?
<jhodapp> alesage, peachy :)
<alesage> jhodapp, a few min, mtg
<jhodapp> alesage, with phablet-test-run
<jhodapp> alesage, ok
<alesage> jhodapp, actually don't know the answer there but we're all in planning for another bit, maybe veebers has a quick answer?
<jhodapp> veebers, ^ ?
<thomi> I can answer...
<thomi> you have two options
<thomi> either stick the entire test source tree somewhere in ~ (or anywhere writable) and patch PYTHONPATH to point at it before running autopilot, or...
<thomi> actually, i think p-t-r installs everything into ~/autopilot ?
<alesage> jhodapp, ^^
<thomi> veebers: or alesage: can you please assign https://bugs.launchpad.net/autopilot/+bug/1414632 to me?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1414632 in Autopilot "Skipped tests are not clearly visible in logs" [Critical,Confirmed]
<jhodapp> sorry, someone was at the door...back now
<jhodapp> thomi, thanks, will give that a try
<thomi> jhodapp: no worries, LMK if you need anything else
<jhodapp> thanks much!
<veebers> thomi: done (assigining)
<thomi> veebers: thanks
<jhodapp> thomi, can you run just one AP test specifically?
<thomi> jhodapp: with phablet-test-run?
<jhodapp> yeah
<thomi> jhodapp: yes - just put the test id at the end of the command line
<thomi> phablet-test-run [options] test.id.goes.here
<jhodapp> thomi, so the name in the Python right after "def" right?
<jhodapp> *python source
<thomi> jhodapp: no, you need the full id, which will include the suite & module name
<thomi> running 'autopilot3 list my_app_name' will list them all
<jhodapp> awesome thanks
<thomi> it'll be something similar to 'camera_app.tests.autopilot.test_feature.SuiteName.test_name'
<thomi> nw
<jhodapp> thomi, found it
<jhodapp> thomi, I'm taking notes on these tips and tricks, very handy
<thomi> cool
<jhodapp> alesage, finally figured out my AP test issues
<jhodapp> alesage, veebers, thomi thanks to you all for the pointers
<alesage> jhodapp, well done
<alesage> jhodapp, what was el problemo?
<jhodapp> thanks, learned a few handy things
<jhodapp> lol
<veebers> jhodapp: nice, I 2nd the question "what was the problem"
<jhodapp> alesage, just needed to do my own unique test class setup instead of relying on the already existing one
<jhodapp> it didn't launch the app in a way that was ready for what I wanted to do
<veebers> jhodapp: also, could you share the notes that you've taken (re: your tips and tricks) would be interesting to get your insight (and could help improve the docs)
<jhodapp> veebers, sure, though I don't think it's anything groundbreaking...just what thomi shared with me
<alesage> jhodapp, don't be modest
<jhodapp> haha
<jhodapp> veebers, really these are the only things I took notes on: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9888183/
<veebers> jhodapp: ack thanks :_)
<jhodapp> np
#ubuntu-autopilot 2015-01-28
<thomi> hi barry, have you got a moment?
<barry> thomi: hi!  sure
<thomi> I'm trying to package the current version of selenium from pypi into a debian package, and it's a real mess
<thomi> debian/watch doesn't seem to work (but looks cvorrect to me), patches in d/patches don't apply to new version, and new version contains binary .so files, that I'm not sure what to do with
<thomi> ummmmm
<thomi> let's start with that last one :D
<barry> yuck
<thomi> I guess it's a 'Bad Idea' to put .so files in a source package?
<barry> oh, very much so
<barry> also policy violating :)
<thomi> :(
<barry> can they not be built from source?
<barry> (or maybe they can, but the build process is hidden upstream?)
<thomi> there's certainly no way to build them in the .tar.gz that you download from pypi
<barry> that's not exactly free software then is it?
<thomi> well, the problem is that the tarball on pypi doesn't match their actual source code
<barry> ew
<barry> thomi: you might have to build the orig.tar.gz from $vcs branch
<thomi> hmm, ok, I'll take a look
<thomi> there's some debian server that allows you to download a tarball of a tag from google code, right?
<barry> not that i know of
<thomi> oh :(
<barry> there are various ways to write a d/rules get-orig-source to checkout a tag.  it depends on what upstream is using for vcs
<thomi> oh no: "Selenium uses a custom build system called crazyfun"
 * thomi bangs head on desk
<thomi> oh! it gets better!
<barry> i still don't get it.  .so are platform dependent, so how can they possibly include them in their tar.gz?
<thomi> "...we are in the process of replacing this with buck"
<thomi> barry: they include a .so for every platform
<thomi> and every arch
<barry> *every* :)
<thomi> well
<thomi> x86 and amd64
<thomi> all the good ones :D
 * barry packs up his sparc machine
<barry> and arm
<thomi> arm? no one uses arm :P
<barry> obscure platform
<thomi> barry: so the upstream vcs includes bindings for all sorts of languages, including ones we don't support (C#)
<thomi> what do I do to those files? Keep them in the source package, or strip them somehow?
<barry> i'd probably keep them in the source package, but just ignore them for purposes of debian binary builds
<thomi> ok
<thomi> barry: what's the best way to aproach this? It sounds like you'd make an empty folder with just a debian/ directory in it... what tools would you use to build it from there? I've never managed to get that working very well
<barry> thomi: are you going to try to get this into debian after the freeze?
<thomi> barry: hmm.. probably not
<thomi> Ii mean, I know I should
<thomi> but I don't have the patience TBH
<thomi> but *someone* should :D
<barry> looks like python-selenium has a debian maintainer.  best to contact them about that
<barry> ah, it's even in sid/non-free, and way behind upstream
<barry> and behind in ubuntu
<thomi> barry: Sascha Girrulat ?
<barry> yeah
<thomi> why is it in nonfree?
<barry> thomi: no idea, but if it's got those .so's in it back then, that would probably explain it
<thomi> hmmm
<barry> thomi: so i'd probably start with `bzr branch ubuntu:python-selenium` and work from that branch.  maybe.  could be a lot of trouble if you need tons of modifications.  yeah, i guess this isn't going to be much fun
<barry> thomi: if you start from scratch, create an empty debian/ and steal as much as you can from the ubuntu package
<thomi> barry: that should be the same as what 'apt-get source python-selenium'; gets me, right?
<barry> thomi: you might also reach out on ubuntu-devel and ubuntu-motu to see if anyone can give you a hand
<barry> thomi: more or less.  could be less if the udd importer is broken on that package ;)
<barry> so yes, you could start with that
<barry> (and you can always create a bzr branch from the .dsc)
<barry> just to have some local version control to make your life easier, not for any upload requirements or what not
<thomi> ok, if i'm using upstream vcs as the source then there's not much I can steal  from the existing package
<barry> it's a start at least
<barry> maybe only d/rules will need to be rewritten
<thomi> reading the git section of https://wiki.debian.org/onlyjob/get-orig-source scares me
<barry> upstream is git?
<thomi> yeah
<thomi> https://code.google.com/p/selenium/source/list
<barry> man, i know there are simpler examples.  not sure i can put my finger on one though
<thomi> oooh! google code exports tarballs for every tag
<thomi> such as: https://selenium.googlecode.com/archive/selenium-2.44.0.tar.gz
<barry> hey, that could be much easier
<thomi> so I can use d/watch after all
<barry> cool!
<thomi> barry: neither of their (two) build systems are packaged. Do I need to package those first?
<barry> sadly yes
 * thomi dies a little on the inside
<thomi> ....they invoke their build systems by running a java .jar file
<thomi> I feel like this source code is mocking me now
<barry> it's certainly laughing at you from hell
<balloons> veebers, adding json should be this simple :-) https://code.launchpad.net/~nskaggs/autopilot/add-json-build/+merge/247912
 * veebers looks
<veebers> balloons: heh nice, that is simple :-) /me tests
<veebers> balloons: looks good to me
<balloons> veebers, awesome :-)
#ubuntu-autopilot 2015-01-29
<jgdx> halp
<jgdx> Repeaters, any good way for AP to select a specific child?
